# Where are all the smilies?



## cookiemonster (1 Jan 2022)

I only have about 7 of them instead of way more than there used to be.

What happened?


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jan 2022)

Three stacked dots to the right of the opened smiley bar?


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Jan 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> Three stacked dots to the right of the opened smiley bar?



Ah! Gotcha! Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2022)

Thanks @IaninSheffield 

The editor has changed and so has the smiley bar add-on, so there may be some options I can change to make it more sticky, I'll look into it.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2022)

Default smileys back on the toolbar.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2022)




----------

